# Headlight Problem



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Replaced headlight switch....I have tail lights , but headlights don't come on...what could be the problem....Brake lights and blinkers work fine.....:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1) faulty switch 2) broken/loose wire in the switch connector. Check these first. The tail lights have a fuse in the fuse box. the headlights have a rlay under the hood. Eric


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

go under the dash and double check to make sure the switch prongs are lined up right.i did the same thing (changed headlight switch)and i had no headlights and thought i blew them out or something,but the switch wasn't lined up right.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

In honor of Halloween...I'll resurrect this old thread.

My car has the same description as this first post...with the one difference being I didn't swap out the headlight switch. So I'll assume that something broke, but I don't see anything under the hood in terms of broken/loose wire.

Can someone provide a pic or description of where specifically I should look for either the connector or relay described in the above posts?

Appreciate any help you can provide.... Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

..it could also be a faulty dimmer switch.

Bear


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't changed anything and it seemed like that was a solution for the guys who recently swapped it out. 

Would the switch just stop working?


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------

